# Garage Shelving Units - Recommendations



## kingrollo (24 May 2022)

Seen these standalone shelving units - with varying feedback and prices - any recommendations for similar ?

https://www.halfords.com/tools/stor...2cMlcf2yIFeX-rgvSo7kL5OHGkQ5N0SYaAmLdEALw_wcB



View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Shelving-Racking-Utility-Shelves-Workshop/dp/B08WS1W2WW/ref=sr_1_6?adgrpid=122473703973&gclid=Cj0KCQjwhLKUBhDiARIsAMaTLnFruEzK9eA9ShlxOnu1xMgfRdJCU-BtlfmCiVgVkOZI91tGYkl-F4YaAl0AEALw_wcB&hvadid=524111831679&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9045458&hvnetw=g&hvqmt=b&hvrand=3169306237808579027&hvtargid=kwd-13655490&hydadcr=3835_2232182&keywords=shelving+unit&qid=1653398486&sr=8-6


----------



## Electric_Andy (24 May 2022)

I've bought 5 of them. Fairly easy to put together but you need patience and easier with 2 people. They are sturdy though. The weakest point is the very thin MDF shelves. If they get damp then they mould quickly and bend. Fine if you don't put heavy stuff on though. The structure itself will support the stated weight and more, just the shelves might not after a while. But they'll bend way before they break.


----------



## Electric_Andy (24 May 2022)

Also, have a look on eBay. I think mine were £24 each for the same size. The Amazon ones look overpriced. They'll all be the same design and quality


----------



## Tail End Charlie (24 May 2022)

As E Andy says, I shied away from MDF shelves for those reasons.
I have a number of shelves in my garage. There are plastic ones from Screwfix (Toolstation will do similar), I paid £25 on offer, I note they are now £40. However open shelving means dust and dirt gather on them, which is OK for paint, but not tools, so I also have two filing cabinets which I got off Fbook marketplace. In addition I have a very wide and deep drawered cabinet which I managed to get for £15. 
The charity shops near me which sell furniture regularly have filing cabinets and sets of drawers for sale, well worth bobbing in on a regular basis.
So keep a lookout in charity shops and on marketplace is my advice.


----------



## youngoldbloke (24 May 2022)

After checking out cheap metal shelving (flimsy, mouldy MDF) I went for this system from IKEA. Al the component uprights, shelves etc available separately so easy to customise. I bought dustsheets from Screwfix to hang from the top shelves to exclude dust from areas used for long-term storage.


----------



## rockyroller (24 May 2022)

I prefer baker's racks, basically a wire shelf, similar to those, but I like them on wheels. the wheels cost extra, but are worth it in case one has to move everything for some kind of repair to a wall or floor. take your time assembling them, the little plastic inserts between shelves can be tricky, but once you've got them in place you never have to move them

this kind of thing






https://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-Chr...VCa_ICh3qPQT-EAQYASABEgJCsPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Twizit (30 May 2022)

If you're a member (or know someone who is) then Costco do some very industrial strength shelves. From memory about £50 a set but they will outlast me...


----------



## Profpointy (30 May 2022)

I went for proper industrial racking. Can't remember the brand now, and the industrial suppliers I got it from are now part of Roebuck but couldn't spot if they've still got the same stuff

The vertical ladders are easily assembled then the yellow front and back welded beams (very very strong) clip in, the invidiual sections of pressed steel shelves drop on between front and back. It wasn't silly money back in the day but a lot more than cheap halfords or whatever- bought a starter pack, which I added to. I has even more in my previous set up. It's solid enough to monkey climb up and will happily hold far heavier items than I can lift - hundreds of kg per level !

I'd look for something like this


----------



## kingrollo (31 May 2022)

I went for this one off amazon - it was £80 went I brought it last week !!!!! - So far so good absolute doddle to assemble - even for a DIY numpty like myself - Looks like I will be spending the Bank Holiday re organising the garage !!!! 


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B072JT7WDX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## chris667 (2 Jun 2022)

I would have a look at finding some used Dexion locally. When businesses close it's often a liability to be disposed of.


----------



## Lookrider (2 Jun 2022)

Go to a shop centre management office 
They have lots of units closed down and usually need to empty the place out for free if you catch them right 
I put white slatwall right across me garage 
Looks great and every shelf is adjustable 
Hooks adjustable etc 
Theres no need to ever drill a hole in the wrong place any more 
Shelfs can move about as you buy other stuff that means a re arrange 
Once it's all up it's done its forgot about 

Just look in the nearest shop and you will see why it's perfect for you


----------



## kingrollo (2 Jun 2022)

I'm sorted now. I got the aluminium wired set a couple of posts up from Amazon.

Really pleased with it.


----------

